# S3 panther black, technik trim, 19", mag ride, LED...



## DoctorFoot (Jul 12, 2014)

This is my new S3, fully loaded, I just ordered everything that could be ordered on a S3, except for the tire pressure system

Got the car last friday, and I'm so pleased with it.
Very glad I didn't wait for the SS seat, as those standard sport one are perfect for me










My son was as happy I was !



























Trying to show the nice purple effect of the panther black under direct sun light





































Glad to live in Quebec where there's no front plate



























And of course, the baby's seat fits with the interior color ! lol


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

You have done well! Car looks beautiful and cute kid! Enjoy!


----------



## Boston7 (Apr 20, 2014)

Black does the best job balancing out the loud chrome on the massive front grill.


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice color and the car seat matching the interior is a nice touch. 

That kid of yours is adorable. Reminds me of mine when he was little, he loved to sit in the drivers seat and grip the wheel. He's 17 now and wants to really sit in the drivers seat. 

Enjoy them both.


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

Car looks great, and I ordered same options as you, but with mythos black. This is the first photo of the advanced tech package without a front plate. After configuring on Audi website, I was worried it would look bad. It looks great though


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Congratulation! The panther black looks amazing.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

very nice :wave:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Park Avenue? 

They told me they had a black one incoming when I test drove the sepang

I was pleasantly surprised by the base seats but will definitely wait for SS if I choose the S3...


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

doctorfoot said:


> this is my new s3, fully loaded, i just ordered everything that could be ordered on a s3, except for the tire pressure system
> 
> got the car last friday, and i'm so pleased with it.
> Very glad i didn't wait for the ss seat, as those standard sport one are perfect for me
> ...




beautyyyyyyyy oh wait i mean beast... Love the black looks wicked


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! Loving the Panther Black! I haven't seen a bad color on this car yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbradle7 (Sep 8, 2009)

Beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

Your S3 is BEAUTIFUL !! Love Panther Black saw it in person for the first time yesterday on both an SQ5 and RS5 at a local dealer. I was really impressed at the metallic, it was visible as we drove up . 

Red interior, red calipers look great also, it all ties in nicely. This interior with the red inserts IMHO looks nicer then photo's that I have seen with red bolsters. 

I like the red calipers, do they come with the PP, I was under the impression that they were just offered with the Daytona Grey launch edition. Very nice car ! great photo's !


----------



## dt23 (Sep 9, 2009)

are the red inserts like that in the US as well? and the red calipers are optional or standard?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

dt23 said:


> are the red inserts like that in the US as well? and the red calipers are optional or standard?


Yes, that's how the red inserts are in the US, contrary to the early order guides. And the red calipers are an option.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

*Congrats!*

Very nice/enjoy!


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

DoctorFoot said:


> My son was as happy I was ! ...
> 
> And of course, the baby's seat fits with the interior color ! lol


Excellent! Looking really good. My 2 and half year old is getting excited for the car.


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

How do you order red calipers? I don't see this option in the us.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

He's in Canada.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

EGainer said:


> How do you order red calipers? I don't see this option in the us.





mike3141 said:


> He's in Canada.


Right. They're still available in the US; they're just one of the many options missing from Audi's exemplary build tool.


----------



## Jb2db (May 15, 2014)

Has the order guide been updated to include them? Anyone know?


----------

